# I made a mistake using plastic mesh for my SBB



## jrbbees (Apr 4, 2010)

if you have standard hive make a spare bottom board.
Swap and work each one, one-at-a-time.

If you have TBH, suit up!


----------



## jbeshearse (Oct 7, 2009)

If to can get to the bottom from underneath. Cut a piece of plywood that will fit Under the bottom. Then cut out the area you want hardware cloth on. Staple the hardware cloth to the plywood. Then screw that assembly right up against the plastic.


----------



## mhorowit (Sep 25, 2011)

jrbbees said:


> if you have standard hive make a spare bottom board.
> Swap and work each one, one-at-a-time.
> 
> If you have TBH, suit up!


TBH.
You are a ray of sunshine


----------



## mhorowit (Sep 25, 2011)

jbeshearse said:


> If to can get to the bottom from underneath. Cut a piece of plywood that will fit Under the bottom. Then cut out the area you want hardware cloth on. Staple the hardware cloth to the plywood. Then screw that assembly right up against the plastic.


Yeah,that's the route i'll take. Looking for really thin flat head woodscrews


----------



## seamuswildflower (Apr 2, 2011)

get wafer head screws at a drywall supply house very thin


----------

